# Tachometer recomendation



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am looking for a decent inductive tachometer. Clamp on the spark wire type. I have a cheap one right now and it jumps around. I dont trust it and ti takes a while to play with.

I don't need an expensive one. I will use it about once a week during the warmer months. But it need to be reliable. Interested in recomendations from those with direct experience. Thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Search Amazon for "Tiny-tach." You'll get many results with discount imports. Good tachometers aren't cheap.
The GTC TA100 is nice, I had one for years then bought the TA500.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

paulr44 said:


> Search Amazon for "Tiny-tach." You'll get many results with discount imports. Good tachometers aren't cheap.
> The GTC TA100 is nice, I had one for years then bought the TA500.


You are right. Most of those tiny inductive tachs on Ebay are cheap. You can not even replace the battery on most of them. They are throw away units and are finicky and unreliable.
I decided on this one and have been happy so far.








Electronic Specialties Engine Speed Measuring Tachometer ESI328 - The Home Depot


Great for use on a wide variety of engines, including: outboards, snowmobiles, motorcycles, small engines, generators, lawn equipment, ATV, automotive and more. Versatile instrument can measure RPM on



www.homedepot.com


----------

